# Separation or Divorce?



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it wise to go through a time of separation first, or are some marriages so dead that the couple should just get divorced?

What are the steps?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

That depends on you, some folks separate for a period and others proceed right away with divorce.

some states require a separation period before you can proceed with a divorce, it is best to know your state's laws.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't bother w/ a legal separation unless it helped to create a point of demarcation in terms of splitting up finances well ahead of an actual divorce.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's really just a matter of choice for either of the divorcing constituents!

I'd greatly venture to say, however, that it is by far the exception much rather than the rule that a divorcing couple will desire to stay maritally intact once the impending divorce is announced by either partner, so as to minimize the very real threat of continued overt marital discord, or to perhaps give the other spouse some newfound, but unethical, leeway to begin dating other people or to continue their participation in an ongoing covert affair to which the other party is not exactly privy to! *


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> I wouldn't bother w/ a legal separation unless it helped to create a point of demarcation in terms of splitting up finances well ahead of an actual divorce.


Or, the health insurance choices are so bad in your state that you (temporarily) need your spouses. It's the only reason I chose legal separation. I'm just glad ex was okay with that.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

